# Topics > Social issues >  Basic income and robots

## Airicist

Basic income on Wikipedia

Basic income guarantee on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Thinking Utopian: How about a universal basic income?"

by Mike Konczal
May 11, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "The most universal benefit of them all"

by Alex Hern 
June 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Basic income versus the robots"

by Alex Hern 
June 17, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Transitions for society: job guarantee and basic income

 Published on Oct 14, 2014




> This film presents a huge social problem called technological unemployment. Whilst doing so, the film also presents two potential solutions to this major social issue. The transitional path described in the film concerns a transition towards a job guarantee program of environmentally sustainable, socially and scientifically beneficial jobs through a public service program organised by the government, coupled with an eventual transition towards an Unconditional Basic Income.
> 
> It is up to the viewer to decide on whether they see such a transitional path being a realistic consideration for governments around the world to think about.

----------


## Airicist

Article "A Plan in Case Robots Take the Jobs: Give Everyone a Paycheck"

by Farhad Manjoo
March 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Yanis Varoufakis - The Universal Dividend and Basic Income

Published on Oct 22, 2017




> In this video founder of the Democracy in Europe Movement 2025 and former finance minister of Greece Yanis Varoufakis talks about about the Universal Dividend, it's differences with the Basic Income, how it will be financed and whether it will burden the working class. In addition Varoufakis discusses the role of technology and how & why we need to socialize corporations.

----------

